# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζήτηση BBlink στην περιοχή του Νεου Κόσμου

## captain sparrow

Για να ασχοληθώ και εγώ λίγο πιο ενεργά με το awmn, έχω βρει ένα link στην περιοχή μου και ψάχνω ένα ακόμα (id 11663). Έαν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται let me know.

----------


## dbekris

Καλώς τον... Ενημέρωσε σε παρακαλώ το προφίλ σου, βάζοντας τουλάχιστον το node ID που φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις φτιάξει στο wind.awmn... 
Να ξέρουμε και εμείς που είσαι και αν βλεπόμαστε...

Φιλικά και αγωνιστικά (άντε να σηκώσουμε πιάτα)  ::   ::   :: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## acoul

welcome aboard Χρήστο !!

----------


## dbekris

Captain... Hello again....

Δεν πρόσεξα νωρίτερα το id:11663... Λοιπόν... αν δεις που είμαι, και που κοιτάω τώρα... πρέπει, εφόσον το στίγμα σου στο wind είναι σωστό, να βλεπόμαστε καμπάνα... Εγώ ήδη έχω στα σκαριά (στην πόρτα είμαι που λέει ο λόγος για να ανεβάσω ταρατσοκουτί και κεραίες στην ταράτσα) τον κόμβο που θέλω να στήσω... έχε με υπ' όψιν σου....

----------


## d3X7eR`

γειτονα? Ψαχνεσαι και εσυ για λινκ? Επιστρεφω ελλάδα το σάββατο μπορουμε αν θελεις να κανουμε δοκιμες εγω ειμαι ετοιμος με 5 πιατακια να περιμενουν (ήδη συνδεδεμενα αλλα κοιτανε προς πειραια )
Είμαι δίπλα στον climber (2523) οποτε αν θελεις κανε μια δοκιμη να δεις αν παινεις το ap του. Απ'όσο βλεπω στο wind απεχουμε περιπου 1,5ΚΜ........

----------


## neknas

Έχω κι εγώ ένα ελεύθερο έτοιμο αν σε ενδιαφέρει

----------


## d3X7eR`

> Έχω κι εγώ ένα ελεύθερο έτοιμο αν σε ενδιαφέρει



Φυσικα με ενδιαφερει.... Αρκει να βλεπομαστε γιατι εχω μπροστα μου ενα τερας πολυκατοικια με αποτελεσμα να μην βλεπω ακροπολη. Εχεις πμ....

----------


## dbekris

> γειτονα? Ψαχνεσαι και εσυ για λινκ? Επιστρεφω ελλάδα το σάββατο μπορουμε αν θελεις να κανουμε δοκιμες εγω ειμαι ετοιμος με 5 πιατακια να περιμενουν (ήδη συνδεδεμενα αλλα κοιτανε προς πειραια )
> Είμαι δίπλα στον climber (2523) οποτε αν θελεις κανε μια δοκιμη να δεις αν παινεις το ap του. Απ'όσο βλεπω στο wind απεχουμε περιπου 1,5ΚΜ........


1,611 Km...  :: 

Ελπίζω μέχρι το επόμενο Σ/Κ, να τα έχω όλα έτοιμα και να σε "σημαδέψω"  ::   ::   ::  Δυστυχώς, λόγω τριημέρου και μεγάλων οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων (μωρό παιδί, 1 μηνός), έμεινα ολίγον πίσω.... ευελπιστώ να σε προλάβω....  ::

----------


## d3X7eR`

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από d3X7eR`
> 
> γειτονα? Ψαχνεσαι και εσυ για λινκ? Επιστρεφω ελλάδα το σάββατο μπορουμε αν θελεις να κανουμε δοκιμες εγω ειμαι ετοιμος με 5 πιατακια να περιμενουν (ήδη συνδεδεμενα αλλα κοιτανε προς πειραια )
> Είμαι δίπλα στον climber (2523) οποτε αν θελεις κανε μια δοκιμη να δεις αν παινεις το ap του. Απ'όσο βλεπω στο wind απεχουμε περιπου 1,5ΚΜ........
> 
> 
> 1,611 Km... 
> 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι το επόμενο Σ/Κ, να τα έχω όλα έτοιμα και να σε "σημαδέψω"    Δυστυχώς, λόγω τριημέρου και μεγάλων οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων (μωρό παιδί, 1 μηνός), έμεινα ολίγον πίσω.... ευελπιστώ να σε προλάβω....



Τέλεια...κοιτα να περασεις καλα με την οικογενεια το τριημερο και θα το φιαξουμε και το λινκ!!! Να σου ζησει ο απογονος  :: 
Εγω επιστρεφω στις 15 και θα μεινω αρκετα οποτε θα το προλαβουμε  ::

----------


## JB172

[quote=d3X7eR`]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "d3X7eR`":3vsv1o2y
> 
> γειτονα? Ψαχνεσαι και εσυ για λινκ? Επιστρεφω ελλάδα το σάββατο μπορουμε αν θελεις να κανουμε δοκιμες εγω ειμαι ετοιμος με 5 πιατακια να περιμενουν (ήδη συνδεδεμενα αλλα κοιτανε προς πειραια )
> Είμαι δίπλα στον climber (2523) οποτε αν θελεις κανε μια δοκιμη να δεις αν παινεις το ap του. Απ'όσο βλεπω στο wind απεχουμε περιπου 1,5ΚΜ........
> 
> 
> 1,611 Km... 
> 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι το επόμενο Σ/Κ, να τα έχω όλα έτοιμα και να σε "σημαδέψω"    Δυστυχώς, λόγω τριημέρου και μεγάλων οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων (μωρό παιδί, 1 μηνός), έμεινα ολίγον πίσω.... ευελπιστώ να σε προλάβω....



Τέλεια...κοιτα να περασεις καλα με την οικογενεια το τριημερο και θα το φιαξουμε και το λινκ!!! Να σου ζησει ο απογονος  :: 
Εγω επιστρεφω στις 15 και θα μηνω αρκετα οποτε θα το προλαβουμε  :: [/quote:3vsv1o2y]

Δημήτρη και Χρήστο.
Δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά επειδή ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά την περιοχή και των δύο σας,
(Δημήτρη έμενα στην Ιλιάδος στο ένα τετράγωνο από εσένα), ελπίζω να έχετε οπτική επαφή. (λόγω των πολυκατοικιών που είναι πιο ψηλά από εσένα Δημήτρη και προς την πλευρά του Χρήστου)
Να σου ζήσει ο/η απόγονος!  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

@ d3X7eR
Εάν είσαι δίπλα στον climber θα πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή.
Εάν θέλεις μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε .

----------


## acoul

είχα να δω τέτοια κινητικότητα στην περιοχή από εποχή Varda ... !! για να δούμε πόσα πιάτα θα δέσουν με νέες και καλές διαδρομές !! Η άνοιξη ξεκινάει καλά φέτος  ::

----------


## captain sparrow

Καλημέρα παιδία,
ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! Ελπίζω μεχρι τελος της εβδομάδας να εχω και τον εξοπλισμό να μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε ποια link μπορουν να βγουν. 
Δημήτρη μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να βλεπόμαστε λόγω βουνού. 
Με το Neknas νομίζω οτι υπάρχει καλύτερη δυνατότητα. 
Βεβαια λόγω απειρίας θα εισακουστούν οποιες προτασεις γινουν για να μην παιδέυω κόσμο.

Χρήστος

----------


## d3X7eR`

> @ d3X7eR
> Εάν είσαι δίπλα στον climber θα πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή.
> Εάν θέλεις μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε .



Τέλεια....!! να δουμε τελικα ποσα λινκ θα βγαλουμε  :: !!!!

----------


## dbekris

> Δημήτρη μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να βλεπόμαστε λόγω βουνού.


Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο βουνό αναφέρεσαι, αλλά άμα δεις την σύνδεση που έχω με τον κόμβο #ipa, #11350, περνάει σχεδόν ξυστά από το στίγμα σου..... ίδομεν...




> Δημήτρη και Χρήστο.
> Δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά επειδή ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά την περιοχή και των δύο σας,
> (Δημήτρη έμενα στην Ιλιάδος στο ένα τετράγωνο από εσένα), ελπίζω να έχετε οπτική επαφή. (λόγω των πολυκατοικιών που είναι πιο ψηλά από εσένα Δημήτρη και προς την πλευρά του Χρήστου)


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο... Βέβαια, γι' αυτό το λόγο σήκωσα τον ιστό, αλλά μέχρι να δω πεντακάθαρα, δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο... απλά, στηρίζομαι στο ότι το wind δείχνει ότι ο d3X7eR (Χρήστος), είναι λίγο ψηλότερα από εμένα, και λόγω της αποστασης (1,6 Km) ίσως και να το πετύχουμε.... ίδομεν....




> Να σου ζησει ο απογονος





> Να σου ζήσει ο/η απόγονος!


Χίλια ευχαριστώ παίδες, να' στε καλά και ότι επιθυμείτε.... Βέβαια, είναι κορίτσαρος, αλλά τον απόγονο (αγόραρος), τον έχω εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια...  ::   ::   ::   ::  Να' στε καλά και σας εύχομαι γρήγορα να νιώσετε τα ίδια απερίγραπτα συναισθήματα..... (σαν να βγάζεις κόμβο ένα πράγμα  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## captain sparrow

Εχεις δικιο! Νομιζα οτι ησουν πιο κατω απο τον προφητη Ηλια! Ελπίζω να μην υπαρξει προβλημα! Καιρος γαρ εγγυς μεχρι την προμηθευση του εξοπλισμου  ::  
ps. Γενικοτερα οι μπομπιρες ειναι απιστευτοι! Να σου ζησουν

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Να σου ζήσει ο/η απόγονος!
> 
> 
> Χίλια ευχαριστώ παίδες, να' στε καλά και ότι επιθυμείτε.... Βέβαια, είναι κορίτσαρος, αλλά τον απόγονο (αγόραρος), τον έχω εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια...     Να' στε καλά και σας εύχομαι γρήγορα να νιώσετε τα ίδια απερίγραπτα συναισθήματα..... (σαν να βγάζεις κόμβο ένα πράγμα     )


Κάτσε να σηκώσεις τον κόμβο πρώτα. χεχε  ::  
Αυτό το απερίγραπτο συναίσθημα το έχω νιώσει ήδη 3 φορές.  ::

----------


## jtiger

Μιας και μαζευτήκαμε ολοι εδω απο New World να πω κι εγω οτι ειμαι διαθέσιμος για ΒΒ.Είμαι καινούργιος στο AWMN αλλά το παλεύω πιστεύω...Ας όψεται ο στρατός!!!
Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, όλα κομπλέ, απλά είχα ένα μικρό θέμα χρόνου και δεν έχω τελειώσει τον ιστό για να τα στήσω όλα.Πιστεύω, Συνταγματάρχη θέλοντος, να είμαι έτοιμος για ένα σκαν την Κυριακή, αν όχι αυτή , την άλλη σίγουρα.....
Δείτε και πείτε μου.....ID:14405....Μιλάμε πάντα για 2 ΒΒ λινκς όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα...
Δημήτρης  ::

----------


## acoul

καλό θα είναι να προσέξετε τι εξοπλισμό θα πάρετε. Ειδικά τα πιάτα θα πρέπει να είναι μακρύλαιμα ώστε να σκύβουν αρκετά και αλουμινίου που είναι πιο ελαφριά, δεν σκεβρώνουν και η παραβολή που έχουν από το αρχικό καλούπι είναι συνήθως καλύτερη. Η Πανηλεκτρονική στην Καλλιθέα έχει τέτοια πιάτα --> gilbertini 80cm γύρω στα 25 Ευρώ τελική τιμή όπως και ιστούς και γωνίες για να μπαίνουν δύο πιάτα στο ίδιο ύψος και στην ίδια κατεύθυνση αν χρειαστεί. Θέλει όμως καλό σφίξιμο γιατί με τον αέρα οι γωνίες μπορεί να περιστραφούν. Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Εγώ ήδη έχω στα σκαριά (στην πόρτα είμαι που λέει ο λόγος για να ανεβάσω ταρατσοκουτί και κεραίες στην ταράτσα) τον κόμβο που θέλω να στήσω... έχε με υπ' όψιν σου....


Έχω ένα link που κοιτάει προς τα εσένα με διαφορά λιγότερο των δυο μοιρών.
Άμα με το καλό ολοκληρώσεις της κατασκευές σου κάνε ένα scan κατά εδώ μεριά .
Πάντα ήθελα να βάλω 2 feeder σε ένα πιάτο.




> Βέβαια, είναι κορίτσαρος, αλλά τον *απόγονο (αγόραρος),* τον έχω εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια...


Δεν θέλω να ακούω αναχρονιστικές απόψεις μεταξύ παιδιών και κοριτσιών.
Δυο κοριτσάκια έχω και δεν θα τα άλλαξα με κανένα αγόρι.
Και το τρίτο αν μας αξιώσει ο Θεός πάλι κορίτσι θα ήθελα να είναι.(λέμε τώρα)

----------


## acoul

κάντε μια βόλτα και από εδώ όσοι μπορούν να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά. το δίκτυο αποτελείται από ανθρώπους και είναι καλό να γνωριζόμαστε και από κοντά!

----------


## dbekris

> Έχω ένα link που κοιτάει προς τα εσένα με διαφορά λιγότερο των δυο μοιρών.
> Άμα με το καλό ολοκληρώσεις της κατασκευές σου κάνε ένα scan κατά εδώ μεριά .
> Πάντα ήθελα να βάλω 2 feeder σε ένα πιάτο.


Νικόλα.... κοιτώντας στο wind, είσαι (όπως κοιτάω εγώ) πιο αριστερά από το λοφάκι της Δάφνης (Αγ.Ιωάννης) που είναι και το μετρό. Δυστυχώς για μένα, δεν μπορώ δω τίποτα αριστερότερα του λόφου, γιατί με κρύβουν κάποιες πολυκατοικίες  ::   ::  Ούτε τον Κατσαρό που είναι στο Αγ. Αρτέμιο μπορώ να δω δυστυχώς..  ::   ::   ::  Άμα δεις και τις φωτό που έχω στο wind, θα δεις τι εννοώ.




> Δεν θέλω να ακούω αναχρονιστικές απόψεις μεταξύ παιδιών και κοριτσιών.
> Δυο κοριτσάκια έχω και δεν θα τα άλλαξα με κανένα αγόρι.
> Και το τρίτο αν μας αξιώσει ο Θεός πάλι κορίτσι θα ήθελα να είναι.(λέμε τώρα)


Δεν το συζητάω, τα παιδιά (και τα κορίτσια  ::   ::   ::   ::  ) έχουν μοναδική χάρη... Είναι ευλογία.
Να σου ζήσουν τα παιδάκια και να τα δεις όπως επιθυμείς... 




> Δείτε και πείτε μου.....ID:14405....


Εμείς πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε καμπάνα..... keep in touch...

----------


## captain sparrow

Αυριο θα στήσω τις κεραίες μου! 
Δημήτρη θα είσαι έτοιμος να δοκιμάσουμε?

----------


## dbekris

Captain.... Όχι... δυστυχώς... οικογενειακές υποθέσεις, με έφεραν πίσω... Άστα να πάνε...

----------


## acoul

χθες βγήκε το λινκ ozonet<-->captain_sparrow. Υπάρχει ένα πιάτο διαθέσιμο στον captain και 2-3 πάντα στο ozonet όπως επίσης υπάρχουν και οι σχετικές πανοραμικές των κόμβων στο wind. για να οργανωθούμε λοιπόν να δέσει λίγο καλύτερα η περιοχή ... !!

----------


## nikolas_350

d3X7eR` any news?
Από πλευράς μου είμαι έτοιμος εκτός από την τοποθέτηση του πιάτου που πρέπει να στριμωχτεί ανάμεσα στα δυο υπάρχοντα με ολική ανακατάταξη του ιστό και χρήση βάσης U σε όλα τα πιάτα. Για να μην γίνονται άστοχες κινήσεις όποτε μπορείς κάνε ένα scan στα 2,4 GHz στην omni μου ή αν χρειαστεί να σου γυρίσω ένα πάνελ σε 2,4 ή 5 GHz.

----------


## d3X7eR`

> d3X7eR` any news?
> Από πλευράς μου είμαι έτοιμος εκτός από την τοποθέτηση του πιάτου που πρέπει να στριμωχτεί ανάμεσα στα δυο υπάρχοντα με ολική ανακατάταξη του ιστό και χρήση βάσης U σε όλα τα πιάτα. Για να μην γίνονται άστοχες κινήσεις όποτε μπορείς κάνε ένα scan στα 2,4 GHz στην omni μου ή αν χρειαστεί να σου γυρίσω ένα πάνελ σε 2,4 ή 5 GHz.



Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος απο την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα. Έχεις πμ για λεπτομεριες.

----------


## captain sparrow

Παιανες !!!! 
Το πρωτο μου link πλεον ειναι πραγματικοτητα!  ::   ::   ::  Αρχιζω και απολαμβανω τα μεγαλεια !
Τεταρτη θα εχω και το δευτερο feederaki και θα ενεργοποιησω και το δευτερο interface και δοκιμαζουμε τι link μπορει να βγει!

----------


## acoul

> Παιανες !!!! 
> Το πρωτο μου link πλεον ειναι πραγματικοτητα!    Αρχιζω και απολαμβανω τα μεγαλεια !
> Τεταρτη θα εχω και το δευτερο feederaki και θα ενεργοποιησω και το δευτερο interface και δοκιμαζουμε τι link μπορει να βγει!


Μπράβο Χρήστο,

άνοιξε όμως μια ενότητα όπως εδώ για τον κόμβο σου που είναι πλέον κόμβος κορμού, ώστε να βρεθεί ταίρι και για το άλλο ελεύθερο interface που έχεις.

----------


## ntrits

Καλημέρα,
Και ο Ithaca-3 έτοιμος. (Αν και σε δύσκολο χαμηλό σημείο)

Αν εδιαφέρεται κανείς για ΒΒ μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.

RB 133 v4 (3if, 2BB & 1omni)

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9549
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9549

----------


## JB172

> http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=9549


Καλημέρα.
Διόρθωσε το link γιατί βγάζει ότι "Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε αυτή τη σελίδα."
κάντο έτσι: http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9549 ή και έτσι: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9549

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=9549
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα.
> Διόρθωσε το link γιατί βγάζει ότι "Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε αυτή τη σελίδα."
> κάντο έτσι: http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9549 ή και έτσι: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9549


Σωστός!
Διορθώθηκε!!

----------


## acoul

Λίγο προσοχή με τα RB133 + mtik ... στο λινκ που έχω με τον captain sparrow δεν πάει πάνω από 15mbit ... αν η ιδέα είναι για κόμβο κορμού με πάνω από 1 backbone καλύτερη η επιλογή, alix, RB532 ή RB333 ... η διαφορά στο κόστος δεν είναι και τόσο τραγική !!

----------


## fon_hussan

Η απάντηση του captain sparrow (που βρισκόταν πάνω από το σχόλιο μου) διασπάστηκε λόγω γκρίκλις σε ΟΤ.....  ::   ::   ::  

Ακόμα μία δεν κοστίζει κάτι....! Τζάμπα είναι τα μυνήματα στι φόρουμ.  ::   ::  

Εύχομαι καλά και πολλά λίνκς, μετά τις 'παρατηρήσεις' παραπάνω...!

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## captain sparrow

Κάτι μαλλον εκανα λαθος!!  ::  
Θα προσπαθησω να μην ξανα βαρβαρισω  ::  !

----------


## captain sparrow

Σημερα βγηκε το δευτερο μου link με τον nenkas. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μετα απο μικρορυθμισεις θα εχω ενα ακομα αψογο λινκ οπως το πρωτο  ::  .
Καλη συνεχεια στις ζευξεις.

----------


## dbekris

Μπράβο captain.... 
Μου έβαλες τα γυαλιά....  ::

----------


## jtiger

Καλησπέρα σε ολους και πάλι...
Κι εγώ Ν.Κόσμο....Γειά να δούμε τώρα που έχουμε λίγο χρόνο τι μπορεί να γίνει να συνδεθούμε!!!  ::  
Εχω έτοιμα τα πάντα...ιστό....πιάτα.... RB κτλ στημένα....Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος και έχει διαθέσιμο interface στην περιοχή και θέλει να κάνουμε καμμιά δοκιμή ας μου πει....!!!
ID:14405.....είμαι ακριβώς στο παράλληλο στενό από την Η.Ηλιού στο ύψος των Everest. Φιλικά...Δημήτρης...

----------


## acoul

interfaces υπάρχουν. πανοραμικές δεν βλέπω ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Λοιπόν, στην περιοχή εδώ στο κέντρο πάμε καλά αυτό το καιρό. Ο καπιτάν σπάροου πάτησε με ένα καλό 54άρι λινκ στο OZOnet, το άλλο του άκρο πατάει στον neknas που χρειάζεται λίγο σπρώξιμο προκειμένου να βγάλει 1-2 καλές διαδρομές από τη μεριά του ώστε να δέσει καλύτερα η περιοχή. σιγά σιγά, χόμπι κάνουμε ... επιπλέον έχουν γυρίσει δυο interfaces, το ένα προς 962fm που από ότι φαίνεται το λινκ αυτό θα βγει jet και το άλλο προς jtiger που αν βγει θα είναι προσωρινό μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο μια και δεν έχουμε καθαρή οπτική. 

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη μερικοί κόμβοι που ετοιμάζονται αυτό το καιρό στην περιοχή, οπότε η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα αποτελεί το καλύτερο σημείο για τα όποια προξενιά !! κάθε νέο λινκ είναι όφελος για όλους στο AWMN.

----------


## acoul

ελεύθερα if έχουν οι παρακάτω στην περιοχή:



> sv1cim
> jtiger
> ithaca-3
> dbekris
> d3X7eR`
> ozonet

----------


## d3X7eR`

> ελεύθερα if έχουν οι παρακάτω στην περιοχή:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sv1cim
> jtiger
> ithaca-3
> dbekris
> ...


Έχω αρχισει κατασκευη ιστου-πυργου γυρω στα 10-12 μετρα (λογω μειωμενης οπτικης με τον υπαρχοντα 6μετρο). Θα χρειαστω καποιες συμβουλες και ισως βοηθεια για την τοποθετηση.Οταν ειναι θα ποσταρω στο φορουμ ελπιζω να μπορειτε να βοηθησετε!

----------

